# How low will prices go on snowboarding pants?



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

keep wearing your sister's...panties too?


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

85 is really good for good pants... what pants are they? they might go down a little bit but probably not


----------



## vanner (Mar 30, 2010)

I usually aim for 40-70% off pants for the previous years gear. obviously, 70% is harder to find. try DepartmentOfGoods.com: Discounted Outdoor Gear, Skiing, Snowboarding and Hiking Gear from The North Face, Patagonia and Oakley. and Sierra Trading Post ? Great Deals. Great Brands.


----------



## monkeyrpn (Dec 16, 2010)

mrjimyjohn, I found some Bonfire Rainier at snowboards.net for $85, the description says it's rated at 20k. I'm not familiar with the brand tho, so I'm still a bit unsure.

vanner, thanks for the 2 sites~ It's so hard to find size SM pants on discount..... Also on Sierra Trading Post, there are lots of ski pants, I can't tell which are the snowboarding ones.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

It's hard to predict how low prices will go. Prices on snowboard gear were pretty damn low last year, but the industry has been pushing back on sierrasnowboard.com and I don't think prices will be that low again. For example, I bought (and returned...) Foursquare Fuji Womens Pants Reviews & Sale | trusnow.com these last year for $45. These pants are now an extra year out-of-date and a lot more $$. They might still have some good stuff though. Another good place to check is Discount Ski Deals, Cheap Snowboards, Sale Wakeboards, & More | evo outlet.


----------



## dnguyenaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Craigslist? Ive seen pants there for like 20 bucks(got a pair of sessions 10k used) if you dont mind used. Or the sale thread here. Otherwise I always scan gearscan.com But department stores like sports chalet usually sell winter gear cheap in the summer.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

You can always try to keep an eye on gearscan.com for deals well. But for a good pair of snowboard pants it'll be hard to find a good pair in that price range.


----------



## monkeyrpn (Dec 16, 2010)

Everyone, thanks for all the input!!!

I'm gonna get the Bonfire Rainier pants. Looking through the threads on this forum, looks like Bonfire generally are of good quality. And $85 for 20K/20K waterproofness and breathability seems to be an excellent deal. 

Quick question about the sizing of Bonfire~ I fit fine on in the XS Burton Fly pants, which is weird because I'm usually a size 4 in regular pants. So I'm not sure if I should be ordering the Bonfire pants in XS or S? Maybe I should go with the S since I'm thinking of wearing impact shorts underneath too.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

...Fleabay


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My wifes favorite pants are bonfire. Burton and bonfire are sized similar but just compare their size charts to be sure


----------



## broken coccyx (Feb 13, 2011)

found a pair of Oakley Karn snow pants in white for 60 bucks at the oakley vault outlet store in NY. So now i have two pairs in rotation.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

i usually buy burton hover 3 layer goretex on fleabay during offseason... brandnew ones for 120. To 150. 
The full price on them are about 400. They are top notch, thats for sure.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

In this post sierra snowboard world (may it R.I.P.), the lowest price you'll typically find if you hit the right sites during sales is ~$60 for previous seasons' pants.

$80 is a much more common 'low' price for overstock pants with 5k and above water resistance.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

Oakley SIDE FREIGHT SNOW PANT available online at Oakley Vault

10k waterproofability...hot colors too


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

For resort pants I normally buy whatever shell I see on Whiskey Militia or steep and Cheap when they pop up, I think I paid 50$ for my DC's.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Last pair of pants that I bought was a pair of DCs for only $35 (10k rating). You have to look for the big box store PRE-season sales.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

They had pant in your size?


----------



## PeaceMaker (Mar 28, 2011)

As a Frenchman, I don't know really well how it works in North-America.

But in Europe it's very hard to find a suitable gear at a cheap price after the winter season.
Shops are empty and you can't find a pant which perfectly fits you.
Your size is typically sold out...

So, the issue is not to find a cheap pant offseason, but to find a pant which fits you.
But, I guess it's different in North-America.

good luck for your shopping


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

When it comes to woman's pants, I look for 100% off.







Damn, I had to do that. Easy pickings round here


----------

